# Swans!



## Needaspeed (Sep 30, 2016)

Just a head up. I live in Weston and went out to feed animals and there is flock after flock headed south to utah. I love this time of year


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I heard them tonight flying through as well!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The DWR is already posting about swans on their FB page


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw probably 30 or so in the BRBR/PSG area yesterday morning, I think that's the trickle before the flood!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The last 2 days I've seen snow geese at FB. Kind of strange but it is the end of the month.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

JerryH said:


> The last 2 days I've seen snow geese at FB. Kind of strange but it is the end of the month.


Seems like there are always a few that move through the state this time of year, never in large numbers but they are always here. I shot one a few years ago and I have a few friends that have also. For a few years there was a lone snow goose that would hang with a big flock of Canadas in Cache Valley, I always wondered if he knew he was different than his buddies haha.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

JerryH said:


> The last 2 days I've seen snow geese at FB. Kind of strange but it is the end of the month.


I was out west of Turpin last night and heard some snows also.

Possibly some of the same ones you saw.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

gander311 said:


> I was out west of Turpin last night and heard some snows also.
> 
> Possibly some of the same ones you saw.


Wednesday afternoon I bumped a 4 pack off the north sandbar where I planned to set up. Two adults & two juvies munching on the salt grass. Later heading back in a single juvie was on feeding on patch of salt grass when I drove by. I thought it was wounded because it didn't fly until I was about 30 yards from it. Thursday morning a pair of flew over me right after daybreak.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Seen a surprising amount this evening. Even could have pounded one with a flock that was 20 yards high buzzing my spread. No decs... no tag... was a few MASSIVE sized flocks higher heading south too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey! I have a tag this year:grin: Guess I better get the decoys ready and think about heading out.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> Hey! I have a tag this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it! My dad got his this morning. He saw a lot more than he expected.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Do it! My dad got his this morning. He saw a lot more than he expected.


I'm at a disadvantage a bit.....I don't have a boat and have to pound the ground. I really don't want to sit the dike at BRBR. I had full intensions of getting a boat for the waterfowl hunt, but the wife had other plans for the money I had saved for a boat.


----------



## Reelsteel (Oct 25, 2020)

There were 70 swans flying around north of Turpin yesterday! Tis the season


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

:O--O--O:

Got it done yesterday! There were about 10 minutes of shooting light left when a flock came overhead. The weather made it difficult, but there are birds to be had.

If you have a tag, I'd consider going next weekend. The weather could make things interesting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> :O--O--O:
> 
> Got it done yesterday! There were about 10 minutes of shooting light left when a flock came overhead. The weather made it difficult, but there are birds to be had.
> 
> If you have a tag, I'd consider going next weekend. The weather could make things interesting.


Congratulations, good job!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

We got lucky and had small flock cooperate yesterday morning and I got two guys on their first birds. 

When we checked in the birds, the officer told us they’ve already had 2 trumpeters checked. So the countdown has begun...


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

gander311 said:


> We got lucky and had small flock cooperate yesterday morning and I got two guys on their first birds.
> 
> When we checked in the birds, the officer told us they've already had 2 trumpeters checked. So the countdown has begun...


#3 was shot this morning....


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Clarq said:


> :O--O--O:
> 
> Got it done yesterday! There were about 10 minutes of shooting light left when a flock came overhead. The weather made it difficult, but there are birds to be had.
> 
> If you have a tag, I'd consider going next weekend. The weather could make things interesting.


Hopefully they do not go anywhere. I might have to go try a few spots this weekend.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Much thanks to utahbigbull for helping this rookie fill his tag tonight! Flock of about 10-12 flew right into the decoys. Unlike any hunting experience I’ve ever had! I’m still shaking! 😆


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats on a nice bird. And it was good meeting you the other day. Thanks for being patient while UBB towed me in!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

3arabians said:


> Much thanks to utahbigbull for helping this rookie fill his tag tonight! Flock of about 10-12 flew right into the decoys. Unlike any hunting experience I've ever had! I'm still shaking! &#128518;


Happy to help my friend!! You picked up on dropping birds like a natural haha. I was happy to see that I think you now have a little mud in your blood there buddy!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

gander311 said:


> Congrats on a nice bird. And it was good meeting you the other day. Thanks for being patient while UBB towed me in!


Thanks man. Good to meet you too!! No problem, those situations add to the adventure! &#128518;


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Much thanks to utahbigbull for helping this rookie fill his tag tonight! Flock of about 10-12 flew right into the decoys. Unlike any hunting experience I've ever had! I'm still shaking! &#128518;
> ...


Little might not be the right word my friend lol.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Dear ,​​​ The quota for trumpeter swan harvests in Utah (set at 20 birds by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service) has nearly been met. To date, 12 trumpeter swans have been harvested.​​​ If trumpeter swans continue to be shot, all swan-hunting opportunities in the state will close before the Dec. 13, 2020 season end date. You will receive official word of the season's close at this email address, so we suggest checking your inbox daily before you head out to harvest a Utah swan.​​​









In the meantime, please focus your harvest efforts on *tundra swans only* for the remainder of the season.​​​​​​Would have been nice to fill the tag last weekend.​​​


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm heading out in the morning to try and get it done before the weekend. I bet come Sunday, Monday it will be over. 


"Edit"..... Maybe they should close PSG again. Seems since they opened that area up the season has been cut short.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My oldest daughter got her Swan.


----------

